# Rossignol Crank Boots, Anyone used them?



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

Do they fit correctly when you tried them on?


----------



## Miles_K (Nov 21, 2009)

They seem like more of a park boot.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2010)

I am new to the sport so please excuse my lack of experiace, but can you tell me what you mean by more of a park boot? What makes them more of a park boot?

I appreciate your help.


----------

